

6 Reasons Why Working at the Office Is Much Better Than Working Remote - richards
https://seroter.wordpress.com/2015/07/27/6-reasons-why-working-at-the-office-is-much-better-than-working-remote/

======
esparantogod
I completely agree with the point on contextual interactions.

I completely disagree with the point on "productive interruptions". This is an
ideal but the fact is that just as many interruptions are unproductive in most
office environments.

That said, there is no dispute that it's more efficient and effective for
teams to work with some degree of physical proximity. The debate lies in the
tradeoff between the ability to recruit (and retain) the best talent in a
narrow geographical area vs. the loss of efficiency in working remotely. This
listicle unfortunately oversimplifies that debate.

~~~
richards
OP here. Good point on interruptions. In any setting, constant interruptions
hurt productivity. But, I'd rather be interrupted with a question about a
software feature than interrupted by a screaming child.

